# angeln in Griechenland auf Kos



## Carp Corner (27. August 2010)

Hi alle zusammen,
Also ich werde nächste Woche 2 Wochen nach Griechenland auf die Insel Kos gehen.
Wir fliegen mit Flugzeug und können deshalb auch nur eine Teleskop Angel mitnehmen.
Deshalb würde ich mir auch gerne ein paar Kunstköder z.B. Wobbler und Gummis mitnehmen.
Leider weiß ich nicht ob das dort was bringt.#c
Vielleicht soll ich ja lieber ein Paternoster Vorfach hinhängen um auf 
Doraden zu gehen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben wie ich dort doch noch den ein oder anderen guten Fisch rausholen kann?


----------



## Klaus S. (27. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in Griechenland auf Kos*

Darfst du die Rolle inkl. Schnur mit in den Flieger nehmen?
Meinte gehört zu haben das dies nicht erlaubt ist. |kopfkrat


----------



## Yoshi (27. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in Griechenland auf Kos*

Auf Kotz (sry "Kos") gibt es leider nix besonderes zu holen.
Spinnfischen ist größteneteils vergebene Liebesmüh.
Evt. lohnt es sich dort zu stippen. Aufpassen musst du beim Baden vor den Quallen, die dort immer mal wieder unverhofft auftauchen. Auch gibt es dunkelrote bis graue Seeringelwürmer im Wasser, die ich mal als Köder nehmen wollte. Nie wieder, die Teile habe Minihäärchen mit Wiederhaken und brenne übel.


----------



## Carp Corner (27. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in Griechenland auf Kos*

blöd aber auch mal schauen.
vielleicht probiere ich mal das sogenannte Rock fishing


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in Griechenland auf Kos*

Ich war vor 2 Jahren auf Rhodos angeln. Gefangen habe ich gut, aber ausschließlich Kleinfisch.
Spinnfischversuche mit kleinen Wobblern, Spinnern und Twistern waren erfolglos.


Ich fing v.a. Meeräschen, kleinere Brassen, Barsche und mir unbekannte bunte Fische. Der beste Köder war mit Abstand Brotflocke, problematisch war aber, dass der Köder von den Minifischen (Fingerlang) extrem schnell abgenagt wird.
Man muss also entweder zu winzigen Stipphaken greifen um die kleinen zu Haken, oder mit größeren Haken viel Geduld aufbringen, bis die größeren Meeräschen, Bandbrassen und Goldstriemeln es schaffen den Köder vor den Kleinen zu erreichen. Und das habe ich nicht geschafft, die Kleinen sind einfach Blitzschnell und die großen sehr vorsichtig.

Die Fische fliehen übrigens beim Anblick einer Angel. Als ist werfen angesagt, oder die extrem spannende Methode mit der freien Leine im Hüfttiefen Wasser zu stehen, Brot zu füttern und direkt im Schwarm zu stehen. So konnte ich viele Handlange Bandbrassen fangen, natürlich auf Sicht im glasklaren Wasser.

Also: genug Brot kaufen. Versuche mit Teig (der besser am Haken hält als Flocken), waren übrigens erfolglos. Bis auf einige Versuche mit winzigen teigkugeln, die ich mit grünem Forellenteig streckte. Da gingen kleine Buntbarsche und Meeräschen drauf.

Ein schwierig zu beschaffender, aber fängigerer Köder als Brot waren Einsiedlerkrebse. Die halten auch deutlich besser am Haken und werden nicht so leicht von den Fischen abgefressen.


----------



## der_Jig (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in Griechenland auf Kos*

wie siehts mit big game fishing aus?

bin ab mittwoch da und wollte eigentlich ordentlich fischen!

danke


----------



## saily (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in Griechenland auf Kos*



der_Jig schrieb:


> wie siehts mit big game fishing aus?
> 
> bin ab mittwoch da und wollte eigentlich ordentlich fischen!
> 
> danke



Zu dieser Jahreszeit sollte es Blauflossenthun geben. Auch Schwertfisch sollte dort theoretisch möglich sein. Wenn man dann noch div. Haie und Rochen dazu nimmt dürfte so ziemlich alles genannt sein! 

Aber obs auf Kos Big Game Boote gibt.... keine Ahnung. 
Viel Gutes hört man über Griechenlands Fischerei wirklich nicht. Aber wenn du ein Boot findest mit geeigneter Ausrüstung, mit dem du weit genug raus kommst ins tiefe Wasser  - warum nicht mal nen Tag auf Thuna probieren #c

TL

saily


----------



## der_Jig (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in Griechenland auf Kos*

herrlich, danke dir!

denk mal, dass ich auf jeden fall meine fliegenrute einpacken werde und es in den häfen oder am strand auf meeräschen, kleine brassen, etc versuchen werde..

ansonsten war mein plan, dass ich mal bei den einheimischen fischern anfrage, ob sich lohnt auf tuna zu gehen.

finde leider auch so gar nichts zu möglichen boots-chartern oder anbietern.

wäre über weitere tipps echt dankbar!!


----------

